# Next to Last Crappie Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

With the sun and this glorious day we caught a fine perplunderance of fish. A bunch of smallie's, blue cats, channel cats, white perch , yellow perch and a few keeper size crappie. Had four crappie over 14 inches. Found a spawning area and wore them out at about 5pm. Back to dock shortly after running out of bait. 










Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Capt, nice work. Great haul. Nice to see a local t-shirt plugging a great head boat fleet.


----------

